
Bootstrapping a Solar System Civilization (2014) - airstrike
https://obamawhitehouse.archives.gov/blog/2014/10/14/bootstrapping-solar-system-civilization
======
FlyMoreRockets
This is an amazingly thoughtful plan to develop the tools needed to get humans
off the planet.

"We need to realize we live in a solar system with literally billions of times
the resources we have here on Earth and if we can get beyond the barrier of
Earth’s deep gravity well then the civilization our children and grandchildren
will build shall be as unimaginable to us as modern civilization once was to
our ancestors."

Competitions are proposed to develop critical technologies for an eventual
off-planet supply chain.

